# Growling at strangers



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Socialize her more. Lots of meet and greet practice on your walks. Invite more people over to meet and greet and play with your dog. Give her more time practicing having a wide variety of kids around the house. She only knows what she has experienced. Help her understand kids are fun to hang out with.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello.

I wouldn't take chances and have a child come up and pet a tense growling 6 month old. Gosh, they are so unpredictable at that age. I have no experience with the growling at strangers or children and can't offer more on that. 

I would have Lily get a checkup...sometimes this type of behavior can be caused by an unknown physcial condition or even pain.

As far as food agression (I have experience here....), Lucky has that. I used to take his food away and it did seem to help but didn't really "fix" the issue. A trainer on this forum led me down a different path and its worked like a charm. She suggested I drop yummy treats in the bowl as he ate...thereby helping him see that we weren't a threat. Now Lucky feels no threat and does not get tense at all with his immediate family.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Tense was probably wasn't the right word. I don't want to give anyone the impression that I was putting children in danger. She wasn't being agressive, probably more skiddish. Their father was also here. I think that the advise of socializing her more is a great idea. We brought her out again to play and she was just happy go lucky and greeting everyone. So for some reason she is not feeling comfortable by strangers.We just moved into the area and were told that there are some nice dog parks in the area so I think we will give them a try.

I am going to check into some vets. I want to get Lily spayed soon so I will ask the vet about this also. Thanks for the advise!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

First have a check up done by the Vet to make sure she's feeling okay. An earache, or anything can make them growl/grumble like that when someone wants to pet them.

Then...get her into classes and get her around more people, all the time. PetSmart, Home Depot and Lowes (check about those in your area) allow dogs in the stores. Socializing A LOT is the key to a timid dog. And it sounds like she's kind of timid right now. It may be a stage...she's at that age....but it's best to NOT let it get to be the norm. Don't baby her, or yell at her, just act NORMAL. Tell her to sit, and stay, and be firm, but kind. If you keep dragging her away from strangers, she'll begin to think they're all bad, and you WILL have a problem.

Don't let anyone just barge in on her. If they come to pet her, ask them to stop first, make her sit...then give them a treat to hold out to her, and let her go to them. Pet UNDER the chin...not on top of the head. That goes for kids too!!

Good luck!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

When she was growling, you stated that she was also "clinging next to you," which indicates that she was afraid for some reason. Often, when dogs growl, it is because they are afraid & this is their way of communicating their fear with us. There is a difference between an "_afraid growl_, an "_excited/playful growl_," & a "_viscous growl_." Once you get to know her more & more, you'll be able to distinguish the differences in tones, body language, etc. With both my girls, I can tell EXACTLY what each type of growl means. With Goldie, especially, I can just look into her eyes & know how she is feeling....we have a very unique bond.

For example, Goldie is a certified therapy dog-I work with her in various care-related institutions. Goldie is a an exceptionally calm & gentle girl, & EXTREMELY intuitive-she picks up on everything. Last week, she was working with a group of people & about 40 feet behind her, there were two people standing in the doorway. One of them (a man) was wearing a long black coat with a black hat; Goldie started growling. I could tell that her growl was an "afraid" growl, so I reassured her & told her everything is fine (in a normal tone of voice). When he left from the doorway, Goldie was fine. There was something about him that she wasn't comfortable with & I suspect it was his coat & hat.

Another example is of a cocker spaniel we had years ago. I took her to the group home I was working at, & a black man with a HUGE afro came in & Marcy (the dog) looked up at his head & barked like crazy!!! Every time he came around, she would stare up at his head & bark. She was signaling to me that she was either scared of him and/or scared of what was on his head. The guy thought she was nutzo, LOL! 

Of course, socializing dogs is very important, but remember, when dogs growl, there's a very specific reason & it is important to determine what _type_ of growl so that you know how to respond. Listen to what they're trying to tell you.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Ardeagold said:


> ...Don't baby her, or yell at her, just act NORMAL. Tell her to sit, and stay, and be firm, but kind. If you keep dragging her away from strangers, she'll begin to think they're all bad, and you WILL have a problem.
> 
> Don't let anyone just barge in on her. If they come to pet her, ask them to stop first, make her sit...then give them a treat to hold out to her, and let her go to them. Pet UNDER the chin...not on top of the head. That goes for kids too!!..


Great advice. :wave:


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I once had a dog that growled at people when she was afraid. We hired a behaviorist and the first thing she told us was not to correct her for growling. She said that her growl was a warning that she wasn't comfortable with the situation, and if you took away the growl, you took away the warning and she then might go the next step and actually bite. Instead, she had us start with one new person at a time from a distance she was comfortable with and gently toss a treat to her. One step closer each time as tolerated until she was comfortable with many different people in many different locations. Good luck!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> When she was growling, you stated that she was also "clinging next to you," which indicates that she was afraid for some reason. Often, when dogs growl, it is because they are afraid & this is their way of communicating their fear with us. There is a difference between an "_afraid growl_, an "_excited/playful growl_," & a "_viscous growl_." Once you get to know her more & more, you'll be able to distinguish the differences in tones, body language, etc. With both my girls, I can tell EXACTLY what each type of growl means. With Goldie, especially, I can just look into her eyes & know how she is feeling....we have a very unique bond.
> 
> For example, Goldie is a certified therapy dog-I work with her in various care-related institutions. Goldie is a an exceptionally calm & gentle girl, & EXTREMELY intuitive-she picks up on everything. Last week, she was working with a group of people & about 40 feet behind her, there were two people standing in the doorway. One of them (a man) was wearing a long black coat with a black hat; Goldie started growling. I could tell that her growl was an "afraid" growl, so I reassured her & told her everything is fine (in a normal tone of voice). When he left from the doorway, Goldie was fine. There was something about him that she wasn't comfortable with & I suspect it was his coat & hat.
> 
> ...


I have had the same experience with Harley several times, not while he has been working but going to and from facilities. I am always aware of his actions and try to know what causes them. although he has never growled that I know of he is wary of people with hoods covering their heads. I am at the point of setting up this situation with friends to proof him to reassure myself it is just curiosity.
Jerry


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't correct her for growling. I would talk in a calm voice and interact with the people - if she wants to back off fine, but let her see that you're not at all worried about strangers. 

If she hasn't been to puppy classes yet, that would be a place to start. Also just going for walks in busy areas, not really even socializing with people but being in a crowd, can help. 

Have some 'strangers' come over and ignore her so she can investigate them on her own terms, and set it up so they just 'happen' to have good treats for her when she does. 

Lana


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully Steph will see your thread. (Flying Quizini) She is an expert.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Sparky's Sidekick said:


> I once had a dog that growled at people when she was afraid. We hired a behaviorist and the first thing she told us was not to correct her for growling. She said that her growl was a warning that she wasn't comfortable with the situation, and if you took away the growl, you took away the warning and she then might go the next step and actually bite...


That's absolutely right. They need to know that they can tell us when they're uncomfortable with situations and/or people. And, as the behavioralist said, if we scold them, then they just may go to that next step. :wave:


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Don't let anyone just barge in on her. If they come to pet her, ask them to stop first, make her sit...then give them a treat to hold out to her, and let her go to them. Pet UNDER the chin...not on top of the head. That goes for kids too!!


The reason you pet UNDER the chin is that in dog etiquette, a pet on top of the head is TOO personal. It is the equivalent of a human stranger meeting you for the first time and kissing you on the lips in stead of shaking hands or a light touch on each cheek (like the French). If you ever notice dogs meeting each other for the first time, you see them sniffing rears. That is acceptable etiquette for first time greeting for dog to dog meeting. 

I am a professional pet sitter and am always meeting strange dogs.

When I meet a dog for the first time, I allow the dog to smell my hand, and then will pet at the back by the tail or under the chin, IF the dog is willing. I will offer a treat too, but a lot of nervous dogs will not eat.

I NEVER force myself on any dog. I have taken care of dogs that are scared or nervous, but will not take care of aggressive dogs unless I have had time to get them used to me. 

Pat


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

That's right & I learned something new & interesting a few weeks ago. I watched a video about dog communication & calming signals. It showed/said that the best way to approach a dog (& have dogs meet each other) is to approach the dog from the side, NOT from the front of the face because that's too close & personal. For example, they had a stranger approach a dog & the stranger walked past the dog & stood kind of to the side, let the dog smell the hand, & then the person started petting the dog's side, just below the neck. After that, they had another person approach the same dog from the front & the dog acted completely different toward the person, initially. This is how dogs in the wild would meet each other too, from the side, NOT head on.

This is very interesting because that is Goldie's EXACT preference with other dogs. She does not like it when she meets other dogs & they're in her face. She likes to meet them an angle so they can smell each other first. I talked with a friend who is a retired behavioralist & she said that is actually the right way to introduce dogs, from the side. Because all dogs are different, I think it's hard to say, definitely, that there's a "right" way, but this is how dogs in the wild introduce themselves.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree... Socialize her more.. and set up times where she will be rewarded by strangers. Don't stop her from growling, though. That is her warning. She is saying she is afraid, or insecure. Not a good time to force the limits. A good behaviorist will help a lot. Some dogs are shy or insecure. Takes some work but it is very worth it to get them past this.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the wonderful advise. I had NO idea that I shouldn't correct her when she is growling. I thought that was what I was supposed to do, but it does make alot of sense that I shouldn't punish her from showing her feelings. Her growling doesn't seem agressive to me at all, but I'm not sure that it couldn't turn into that if we don't take care of it now. I will put all this advise to good use. 

I had never heard of the under the chin thing either!! I learn something new about my dog everytime I come on here!

I am SO glad my mother referred me to this forum, you guys are great!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

If you pet a dog under the chin it's non-dominant, if you go for the pat on the head, its showning the dog you are dominant to them. In simple terms, when dogs meet, you can always tell who is the dominant by their posture, submissive dogs always below the dominant one, and dominant dogs hovering above the back of the neck. Its a posture thing.

Other than that, I'd definitely say that she needs to get out there and socialise a LOT more! If she's being restrained by a leash in an uncomfortable situation, the only thing she can do is vocalise, as she doesn't have the 'flight' option. You should stop people just coming up and pushing themselves on her, let her go to people not the other way around for the time being.

I have a similar thing with my dog Obi, who is just the most lovely looking big cuddly bear you could imagine! People don't seem to be able to resist wanting to rush up to him wherever we are and pat him on the head! I've lost count the amount of times he shies away from people doing this. Of course this happens off-lead and he has the option to move away, but he definitely does NOT like it! I couldn't believe my eyes once when a large man actually hugged him... I was lost for words at how wrong that was!!! If he has the option to go to them he usually does, although full-on contact with a stranger is not in his comfort zone. That's just Obi!

Izzie on the other hand will seek out people to fuss her... she thrives on being petted and will sit as close to a stranger, even lean up against their leg if she can, then look up at them with doleful eyes as if to say 'do you love me?' She'd make an excellent therapy dog for sure!

So, they are all different even if you have done everything in your power to socialise them. But socialisation is definitely the key!!!


----------



## dolly'smomma (Jun 1, 2013)

ok so we just got our dog, Dolly about 3 days ago. She is 15 months old and a rescue but is simply an owner surrender (the owner had to move somewhere he was not allowed to bring dogs but seems to have cared well for her). There does not appear to be any trauma, other than being removed from her owner and then her foster family. She is a sweetheart with us but seems to have trouble with strangers. 

It is very odd because sometimes she lets people pet her and is happy and wags her tail. However, other times she growls, tucks her tail, barks, and hides. She appears to afraid rather than aggressive but we are social people and want her to be able to do well with others. Oftentimes I will take her on a walk and she will react differently to each person she sees (sometimes growling, sometimes excited to see them). What should we do? Thanks!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

dolly'smomma said:


> ok so we just got our dog, Dolly about 3 days ago. She is 15 months old and a rescue but is simply an owner surrender (the owner had to move somewhere he was not allowed to bring dogs but seems to have cared well for her). There does not appear to be any trauma, other than being removed from her owner and then her foster family. She is a sweetheart with us but seems to have trouble with strangers.
> 
> It is very odd because sometimes she lets people pet her and is happy and wags her tail. However, other times she growls, tucks her tail, barks, and hides. She appears to afraid rather than aggressive but we are social people and want her to be able to do well with others. Oftentimes I will take her on a walk and she will react differently to each person she sees (sometimes growling, sometimes excited to see them). What should we do? Thanks!!


Understand that being rehomed is very stressful for a dog of any age regardless of history, and it is going to take some time for your new girl to build some trust in you and feel comfortable in her new environment. Since you have no idea of her socialization history with people, and most dogs do not get 'enough' exposure to all different kinds of people, it is tough to know who might worry her. For now, suggest, keeping her outings and exposure to strangers to 'quieter' times, so she is not having to handle too much at once. Introduce her to people you know slowly, one or two at a time and give her the time/space to decide if she is going to meet them. 
When you are out with her, take along some high value treats, if she is okay to meet someone, have them stand still and allow her to approach them, then have them feed her some of those treats, or toss the treats on the ground near the persons feet, to reinforce her positive association with them. 
If she is responding to someone with fearful behavior -growling/barking/hiding, tail tucked - move her away from that person, gently guide her or lure her away with a treat, to a distance that she is not showing signs of fear, and feed her some treats, ask that person not to approach. Perhaps take some time to take her to a quiet spot where you can both 'people watch' at a distance, when you see a stranger, start feeding treats, when the stranger is gone, stop the treats. The goal is to help create a positive association with that person, without her feeling threatened by that person, and for her to learn that you 'have her back' and will keep her safe.
It is possible that in time, since she is okay with some people, once she is feeling more settled, safe and secure in her new home, that she will respond less to those 'strangers' that upset her now, though she may never 'want' to meet them, and that is okay! But in the meantime, continue to work at creating positive associations at a 'safe' distance for her, with those 'strangers' that upset her. 
No matter how 'people friendly' our dogs are, they should always be given the choice to/or not to meet new people.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I love love love taking young dogs to Home Depot early in the morning. People start to come in and the numbers increase while she's otherwise occupied smelling around. Also, less pressure on her since people are not as animal oriented as Petco, so less instances of "oh my gosh what a beautiful doggy!" and coming up on her. And, less likelihood of encountering people with pushy dogs.

Also, is there an designer shop outlet complex in your area? There is one in Hagerstown MD that was on the way to Max's trainer, at Peaceable Paws. We used to stop there pretty much for the same reason.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A growl is a warning and I respect it. I saw a pit bull in the practice last week that I knew from his first visit wasn't a dog you,could,physically hold down... But this day, he had an ear infection and I had to see his ear. He growled multiple times when I approached his ear with an otoscope... Finally, he snapped at me, could've bitten me if that was the motive...it wasn't. I respected how he was trying to warn me. He is in his third home and unfortunately was neither properly socialized nor trained.

I see a golden from a reputable breeder,who growls when I walk,in the room. She has never snapped, nor offered to,bite... I can take blood from her and vaccinate her with no one holding. She is just very nervous. However if I gave one of my dogs something of high value to chew on that made them growl, it would disappear from the chewing repertoire.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

When Maddie was younger we went to the airport (our little one) to pick up my husband. It was evening and a whole bunch of uniformed people came out of the building (some sort of security uniforms). Maddie did not like them. She growled and cowered.

I waited until there were only a couple of them and invited them to come over.

They came, petted her and fussed over her. She was fine. 

Your pup may just need some reassurance that all is well. Take her to a mall and sit. Feed her bon-bons as people go by.

What you don't want is to either force her or allow this to continue. Pick a situation where she can observe and feel safe while you work through this.


----------

